# and what would this be?



## strollingbones

what is this a pic of?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

strollingbones said:


> what is this a pic of?



nothing 

EDIT:  Now there is a picutre


----------



## Zoom-boing

Nothing, no pic.

Amiright?

Oh wait, there it is.

Mushrooms!


----------



## strollingbones

damn yall are fast...now there is pic....and we all can see the mushrooms lol


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

strollingbones said:


> what is this a pic of?




I see musrooms...hold on let me show you one too


----------



## strollingbones

but what is there besides 'srooms?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

strollingbones said:


> but what is there besides 'srooms?



the bottom of an angel's dress and some grass


----------



## strollingbones

nope


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

strollingbones said:


> nope



tailfeathers of a white maccaw?


----------



## L.K.Eder

jeebus?


----------



## California Girl

The unmarked grave?


----------



## del

jimmy hoffa?


----------



## Foxfyre

Sunlight passing through a rusted out collander?


----------



## Mr. H.

Are they growing on top of a pile of poo?


----------



## Zoom-boing

strollingbones said:


> but what is there besides 'srooms?



I see dead people?


----------



## Sherry

Toadstools.


----------



## L.K.Eder

if it's not jeebus (i still think it is), then it must be aliens.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i'm going with aliens too.

If its not aliens its a light trick in the camera of some sorts


----------



## strollingbones

its not aliens...and its not a light trick in the camera


keep trying


----------



## Sherry

strollingbones said:


> its not aliens...and its not a light trick in the camera
> 
> 
> keep trying



Straw from your broomstick??


----------



## strollingbones

...good gosh girl no one wears white after labor day


no one is even warm


----------



## Sherry

Is it your hair??


----------



## Liability

Snow falling.


----------



## strollingbones

no it is not my hair

no we have not even had the first frost....normally its around this time


----------



## strollingbones

Sherry said:


> Is it your hair??



warmish......wouldnt roast a marshmellow


----------



## Sherry

strollingbones said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your hair??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warmish......wouldnt roast a marshmellow
Click to expand...


Are you going to wait 18 more fucking days before you tell us what the hell it is??


----------



## Liability

Alien anal probes with a bad sense of location?


----------



## MeBelle

Grasshopper, praying mantis, frog, crab....walking stick buggy thing?

Oh and WB Bonez!


----------



## strollingbones

no, no, no, you will have to wait a day or so...unless i get banned again lol then who knows


----------



## Sherry

strollingbones said:


> no, no, no, you will have to wait a day or so...unless i get banned again lol then who knows



Again??


----------



## Liability

Sherry said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, no, no, you will have to wait a day or so...unless i get banned again lol then who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again??
Click to expand...


She JUST got back from a "bancation."

Not my word.


----------



## Sherry

Liability said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, no, no, you will have to wait a day or so...unless i get banned again lol then who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She JUST got back from a "bancation."
> 
> Not my word.
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought it was self-imposed.


----------



## strollingbones

focus on the pic


----------



## Mr. H.

a) did you take the picture?
b)is it a double exposure?

brb- i need some whiskey


----------



## strollingbones

i took the pic....no it is not a double exposure......i have not tampered in any way with the photo...no photoshop nothing


----------



## Mr. H.

Ok- I got Jim Beam working with me now. 
It is a flash photo? 
What date time was it taken?


----------



## strollingbones

no it was not a flash ...it was taken yesterday....overcast day....around 4 ish


----------



## Sherry

Were you wearing a feathered hat??


----------



## Mr. H.

I give up.
But I am gonna finish this half pint.


----------



## zzzz

strollingbones said:


> what is this a pic of?



Can't really see it but I would venture that what you have there is a fairy ring.


----------



## Sherry

I don't like this new trend.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Morels.


----------



## Sherry

RadiomanATL said:


> Morels.



Oh, speak of the devil.


----------



## zzzz

Of course that could be some animal in the top left part of the picture, but it is too too blurry to positively ID.


----------



## strollingbones

we dont care about the mushrooms but yea its a fairy ring......

what caused the white things....what are the white things


----------



## strollingbones

morel season is long over


----------



## zzzz

fingernails. lol


----------



## strollingbones

noooooooooooooooooooooo not fingernails


----------



## MeBelle

angel hair pasta???


----------



## syrenn

Damn bones.... i cant see the stalk very well...

but they look like death caps.... DONT eat them.


----------



## strollingbones

okay yall arent doing well here lol ..its not the srooms......


----------



## Amelia

The vapor trails left by jet propelled frogs.


----------



## Dabs

Is there a weeping willow tree nearby?? Maybe the branches hanging low??

Are you holding a sparkler, the fire sparks falling??

A kitty cat's tail....were you holding a cat when you took the photo??

Fringe or ribbons on the ends of your skirt or something you were wearing??


----------



## Dabs

But my best guess is either a dog or cat.....the hair from their tail.....or cat whiskers!


----------



## Truthmatters

Porcupine quills?


----------



## Douger

Dat aint no shroom.


----------



## Mr. H.

Kitty whiskers?
Doggie whiskers?


----------



## Dabs

Mr. H. said:


> Kitty whiskers?
> Doggie whiskers?



Hey....no fair...I just guessed that a few minutes ago.....you trying to cheat and take away my win if I'm right??


----------



## strollingbones

Dabs said:


> But my best guess is either a dog or cat.....the hair from their tail.....or *cat whiskers!*



winner winner chicken dinner.....


dabs gets free rep for a few days........


it is clark's whiskers.......


----------



## Mr. H.

Dabs said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty whiskers?
> Doggie whiskers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....no fair...I just guessed that a few minutes ago.....you trying to cheat and take away my win if I'm right??
Click to expand...


Oops. I blame it on the hangover. 
Unintentional I assure you. My post that is, not the hangover.


----------



## Dabs

strollingbones said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> But my best guess is either a dog or cat.....the hair from their tail.....or *cat whiskers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winner winner chicken dinner.....
> 
> 
> dabs gets free rep for a few days........
> 
> 
> it is clark's whiskers.......
Click to expand...


*Yay* me!!!!
Thank you SB...not only was it a cool pic, but a great fun time guessing *smiles*


----------



## strollingbones

it was purely accident.....i wished i could claim credit but clark was there....i was taking the pic next to the ground and when i clicked....i saw the white whiskers....

there use to be a science mag that had pics of common things taken close up and you had to figure it out


----------



## Foxfyre

Well that was fun.

Here's another.  What is this?


----------



## Dabs

strollingbones said:


> it was purely accident.....i wished i could claim credit but clark was there....i was taking the pic next to the ground and when i clicked....i saw the white whiskers....
> 
> there use to be a science mag that had pics of common things taken close up and you had to figure it out



Yes, I know what you are talking about, there have been books that are sort of like that...photos where you had to guess what they were, and it was surprising what some of them actually were!


----------



## Dabs

Foxfyre said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Here's another.  What is this?



I know some people are going to say water, but it looks like a lot of tiny bubbles to me~


----------



## Dabs

Or those popping air bubble sheets people use to stuff into a package they are sendin thru the mail ~LoL~


----------



## strollingbones

hairs....or some type of yarn?


----------



## Foxfyre

Good guess Dabs, but no.


----------



## strollingbones

i have never seen colored bubble wrap.....


----------



## zzzz

strollingbones said:


> what is this a pic of?



Nice camera!

Canon PowerShot SD1100 IS

Photo taken at 5:10pm on 9/25/2011


----------



## Foxfyre

Another good guess bones, but no.  

Back in a bit.  I HAVE to get a newsletter out this morning.  . .


----------



## zzzz

Foxfyre said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Here's another.  What is this?



It looks like one of those fresh water pools at the bottom of the Gulf of Mexico except there is too much light.

But I venture a guess that it is some sort of plant life on the bottom of some body of water.


----------



## strollingbones

dont do that zzz.z..fucking creeps me out...the time and all...


----------



## strollingbones

i love my little camera....i want one of those cameras that is gonna allow you to change the focus of the pic after you take it...

The light field camera - Shoot now, focus later! | Daminion Blog


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Here's another.  What is this?






some sort of laundry cleaning/softening sheet?


----------



## zzzz

strollingbones said:


> dont do that zzz.z..fucking creeps me out...the time and all...



Yeah, just be aware that when you post your own pics that that picture has information on it. Even going through another intermediary that info is still there. So be careful.


----------



## strollingbones

you gonna stalk me now?  it wont do you much good....if you want nekkid pics you can have them.......they will scare small children and weaker males lol


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am in total terror of zzzz (i have to get off my ass and go to the store) and must log off to protect myself and live in fear and all......(really going to the video to rent the first season of 'mad men')


----------



## zzzz

strollingbones said:


> i love my little camera....i want one of those cameras that is gonna allow you to change the focus of the pic after you take it...
> 
> The light field camera - Shoot now, focus later! | Daminion Blog



Very nice. I know at times when I take pictures of wildlife or something that is behind something that the focus never gets right. This would solve that and you could even change the focus like at a  wedding scene.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Here's another.  What is this?




Up close and personal with carpeting?


----------



## zzzz

strollingbones said:


> okay i am in total terror of zzzz (i have to get off my ass and go to the store) and must log off to protect myself and live in fear and all......(really going to the video to rent the first season of 'mad men')



lol.  No need to live in fear. lol. Mad Men all they do is smoke, can't see anything because of all the cig smoke! lol


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Here's another.  What is this?





a microfiber sock?


----------



## strollingbones

when i was laid up lame i watched two shows.....i am hooked...twin beds...and she was smoking in bed lol


----------



## strollingbones

still look like fuzzy yarn to me


----------



## Dabs

strollingbones said:


> still look like fuzzy yarn to me



It does look like yarn, or carpeting...but there's sort of a 'blank' spot on the left, which leads me away from carpeting.
But they do look like fibers or strands...of hair maybe??
A hairbrush??


----------



## Amelia

a lintbrush?


----------



## Dabs

Up close in a swimming pool??

I'm still also thinking water.....the blue color I guess.


----------



## MeBelle

Sperm?
Guppies?
Little fishies?


----------



## Dabs

MeBelle60 said:


> *Sperm?*Guppies?Little fishies?



For fuck's sake, I hope not ~Lmao~
I've been staring at it for so long, I'll feel sick if I find out that's what it is


----------



## strollingbones

sperm dont really line up like little soldiers


----------



## Foxfyre

LOL, ya'll are coming up with great guesses.  They're all wrong, but good  guesses just the same.  If I had to pick the one of you that has gotten the closest, it would be Dabs.


----------



## Dabs

Foxfyre said:


> LOL, ya'll are coming up with great guesses.  They're all wrong, but good  guesses just the same.  If I had to pick the one of you that has gotten the closest, it would be Dabs.



So cool.......
I'm going to try guessing....

A sweater

Blanket fibers

Smoke??

Dishwashing liquid in sink

Bubble bath.....

Lemme think some more


----------



## Amelia

a smurf's taste buds


----------



## Dabs

Aquarium??


----------



## Foxfyre

Dabs said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, ya'll are coming up with great guesses.  They're all wrong, but good  guesses just the same.  If I had to pick the one of you that has gotten the closest, it would be Dabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool.......
> I'm going to try guessing....
> 
> A sweater
> 
> Blanket fibers
> 
> Smoke??
> 
> Dishwashing liquid in sink
> 
> Bubble bath.....
> 
> Lemme think some more
Click to expand...


With one of these answers you're getting warmer


----------



## Dabs

Boiling water??


----------



## Dabs

Jacuzzi or Hot Tub??


----------



## Foxfyre

Dabs said:


> Boiling water??



Closest yet but need more specificity.


----------



## syrenn

The light at the end of the mushroom?


----------



## strollingbones

steam?


----------



## Foxfyre

Nope.  Dabs is still the closest.


----------



## Dabs

One of those foot massager thingies?? ~LoL~


----------



## Foxfyre

Dabs said:


> One of those foot massager thingies?? ~LoL~



Nope.  You went from 'hot' to 'stone cold' with that one.


----------



## Dabs

Steam from a cup of water you have boiled for tea or coffee??
It looks like bubbles for sure, but the blue color is throwing me off.....I keep wanting to think pool.....or maybe a kitchen sink full of hot bubbly water, the blue is too pretty to be a pond....my pond always looks green ~LoL~


----------



## Dabs

Maybe it is steam from hot boiling water, and it is floating or has landed, on something in your home that is the pretty blue~


----------



## Foxfyre

Dabs said:


> Maybe it is steam from hot boiling water, and it is floating or has landed, on something in your home that is the pretty blue~



Nope, getting cooler there.


----------



## Dabs

Humidifier.....or Vaporizer??


----------



## Foxfyre

Nope, getting even colder.

Ya'll give up?


----------



## Amelia

yup ... the suspense is excrutiating


----------



## Dabs

Yep...I give up *sigh*


----------



## zzzz

Blue gel?


----------



## Foxfyre

It is a close up of hot water coming out of an aeriated kitchen tap.  The color fooled me too because I wouldn't think it would show up so blue.

But Dabs got the closest with 'boiling water' so I think she should pick the next photo to guess.


----------



## Sarah G

L.K.Eder said:


> jeebus?


----------



## Dabs

Foxfyre said:


> It is a close up of hot water coming out of an aeriated kitchen tap.  The color fooled me too because I wouldn't think it would show up so blue.
> 
> But Dabs got the closest with 'boiling water' so I think she should pick the next photo to guess.



Oh wow....Thanks Foxy! And I would never have guessed that 
My camera is not as awesome as the ones some of y'all obviously have, I try and get good pics, but sometimes....eh....I don't do so good. But I'm going to use a photo I already have on my files here, well...it's part of a photo........it may be fairly easy to guess.
But...maybe it'll take a couple tries ~LoL~


----------



## Amelia

tortoise?


----------



## Dabs

Amelia said:


> tortoise?



Well, I'm going to stick with guessing, because I totally suck ass at trying to post a good pic 
Yeppers Amelia, it's a VERY close up, of the top of a tortoise shell.........you go girl!


----------



## Foxfyre

WTG Amelia.  Your turn to post a pic.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> WTG Amelia.  Your turn to post a pic.





Huh?  What?  I didn't think of the ramifications when I made my guess ...  

I only have an old borrowed camera that I don't know how to set! 





But hmmmm .... here's a snip from a photo someone else took.  And if you can guess what it is, you'll know something I collect:


----------



## Foxfyre

Well I don't think we have any rules.  This has been sort of an impromptu game bones inadvertently started.     But I didn't take my photo either though I may have some later on.  I think ANY photo, as long as it is really a photo, is fair game.

Okay, for Amelia's photo:  You don't collect Picassos do you?  I love the fantasy abstract though.  Pottery of some kind?


----------



## strollingbones

paperweights


----------



## Amelia

Hmmm ... this could be over fast.

One of you is warm.


----------



## Si modo

Foxfyre said:


> It is a close up of hot water coming out of an aeriated kitchen tap.  The color fooled me too because I wouldn't think it would show up so blue.
> 
> But Dabs got the closest with 'boiling water' so I think she should pick the next photo to guess.


Ah.  The blue is due to elevated copper content in your water (likely copper sulfate - complexes of copper in its higher oxidation state (II) are blue, and that particular blue looks like copper sulfate).  This might be due to brand new copper tubing/pipes where the mineral deposits from hard water ("scale") haven't yet deposited on the internal surface of the copper tubing.  Once some mineral deposits from the water flow have time to deposit, the copper should be reduced in your water.

Just some trivia for ya.


----------



## zzzz

Taffy.

I was going to say painted sea shells.


----------



## Amelia

zzzz said:


> Taffy.
> 
> I was going to say painted sea shells.






That ribbon does look taffy-esque, doesn't it.  

Naw ... I don't collect taffy.  However, I do have some jars that stick candy came in.


----------



## strollingbones

marbles?


----------



## zzzz

ceramic tile


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think its tile......it could be fused glass....but i am going with marbles


----------



## Dabs

It definitely looks like a painted "something"....vase, bowl, plate??
Some kind of breakable, but it doesn't look like painted glass....so pottery was a good guess by Foxy.

It looks so whimsical....fantasy and fairy like *I collect fairies ....very pretty colors!
Maybe a painted frame?? Plant pot??


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> But my best guess is either a dog or cat.....the hair from their tail.....or *cat whiskers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winner winner chicken dinner.....
> 
> 
> dabs gets free rep for a few days........
> 
> 
> it is clark's whiskers.......
Click to expand...


I don't believe it, I'm claiming it's an airborne jellyfish.


----------



## Amelia

strollingbones said:


> i dont think its tile......it could be fused glass....but i am going with marbles







ding ding ding ding!  Here's the marble it came from.  Made by James Alloway.  Posted at a contemporary marbles site where it is for sale at this time by the person who took the photograph.  I collect more vintage marbles than contemporary ones but the contemps are more eye catching.  ( :


----------



## L.K.Eder

Amelia said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think its tile......it could be fused glass....but i am going with marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding ding ding ding!  Here's the marble it came from.  Made by James Alloway.  Posted at a contemporary marbles site where it is for sale at this time.  (I also collect vintage marbles.)
Click to expand...


collecting marbles is a little better than losing marbles.


----------



## Amelia

L.K.Eder said:


> collecting marbles is a little better than losing marbles.





On the other hand, I have more marbles to lose ....  they keep rolling away and scattering and I keep running after ....


----------



## Dabs

Amelia said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think its tile......it could be fused glass....but i am going with marbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding ding ding ding!  Here's the marble it came from.  Made by James Alloway.  Posted at a contemporary marbles site where it is for sale at this time by the person who took the photograph.  I collect more vintage marbles than contemporary ones but the contemps are more eye catching.  ( :
Click to expand...


Oh, it's very pretty!!!!


----------



## strollingbones

o my i got all caught up in real life...so it was a marble...pretty one at that......that would even impress dumas walker....i have a few ...cat eyes and clearies....


----------



## MeBelle

I'm waiting for the next pic!!


----------



## strollingbones

i got nothing.....my camera is charging but i still got nothing


----------



## mawlarky

anyone?


----------



## Amelia

something electronic/electrical .... like an insulator?


----------



## Si modo

Given the knit in the background, I'll go with some sort of knitting tool (or weaving tool).

I know nothing of that craft, though.


----------



## strollingbones

look like an old insulator...the kind that was on electrical lines


----------



## strollingbones

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/stunni...-slideshow/small-worlds-photo-1317762778.html


----------



## mawlarky

strollingbones said:


> look like an old insulator...the kind that was on electrical lines



Its a tail light lamp out of a car taken using an ancient Sony Mavica floppy disc camera @ 0.3 megapixels, best cameras I have used for close up work.


----------



## strollingbones

what happen to warm or cold?


----------



## mawlarky

Opps, sorry. Heres another


----------



## strollingbones

bic lighter


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh good guess bones.  The first thing I thought of when I saw it was an old broken styrrup but I doubt that's what it is.


----------



## Si modo

Bones is right.  That is a Bic.


----------

